# Adidas Gripmore



## alfieclarke (Jun 20, 2014)

I've been looking at the new Adidas Gripmore range - worth the investment? Anyone picked up a pair lately - want to know if they're worth all the hype!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 20, 2014)

only tired them on in the shop, very comfy! I am waiting for them to release the build your own as i have not been blown away with the 3 colour choices.

I wear adidas originals trainer, and they feel exactly the same as these, uber comfy and on carpet in the shop were very grippy if that helps!


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 20, 2014)

Â£71.99 from directgolf at the moment (using the shoe20 code) ... Tempted but can't see me getting it past the finance director.


----------

